# Drivers for: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530 series



## J0ey (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey all i keep getting a message from sims 3 to update my drivers but the only thing i can find are "catalyst control center" updates but not the video card updates:upset:. I also keep getting problem with trees in some games as shown in the attachment, most of my games run fine on high setting apart from a drop in fps once and a while.


Thanks
joey


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the exact make and model of this computer?
Bill


----------



## J0ey (Oct 6, 2009)

OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version	6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
System Model	HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook 
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65, 2100 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard F.14, 13/07/2009
3 gig of ram
GPU: 512mb but says 1.7 gig on "can you run it" what does that mean?

Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I need the exact model (dv6 ****) look for a tag at the bottom of the laptop.
Bill


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx


----------



## J0ey (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks joeten i try the updates but still not having a any luck 

model: dv61210sa


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried the HP site?
Here is thier lastest driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3976066

The latest driver from ATI is *HERE*
Select: *Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers*>*Individual Catalyst Components*>*Windows Vista 32 bit*>*Display Driver Only*

You may have to Modify the driver to get it installed. Use this tool:
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php


----------



## J0ey (Oct 6, 2009)

Still no luck guys but thanks anyway.I just have to deal with the blocky trees

Thanks again
Joey


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did the updated driver install?

Not sure what you mean by this:


> GPU: 512mb but says 1.7 gig on "can you run it" what does that mean?


Can you be more specific.

Bill


----------



## J0ey (Oct 6, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Did the updated driver install?
> 
> Not sure what you mean by this:
> 
> ...


Yes the drivers installed fine but im still getting the message telling me to update my video drivers & still getting blocky trees.:upset:

A online app called "Can You Run it" Compares Your hardware & software specs to the games requirements and tells you how well you computer can run the game, the app was telling me my GPU was clocked at 1.8 gig. But the catalyst control center is saying i only have 512 mb :4-dontkno


Joey


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go into device manager and right click on graphics device, properties, driver tab, look at the year of driver and see if it matched with the one that you downloaded.

Are you sure your not confusing the CPU with GPU?

We are very familiar with the site "can you run it", its an excellent site for finding out what games you can run the computer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

According to the specs of the game your card will run it, but the resolution of the card has to be set to a lower setting:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4530.13972.0.html


> Sims 3 (2009): Playable with a weaker graphics card in detail settings low. - more...


Bill


----------



## J0ey (Oct 6, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Go into device manager and right click on graphics device, properties, driver tab, look at the year of driver and see if it matched with the one that you downloaded.
> 
> Are you sure your not confusing the CPU with GPU?
> 
> We are very familiar with the site "can you run it", its an excellent site for finding out what games you can run the computer.


I try'd updating the drivers veva the properties menu and its telling me there is no newer drivers then the ones i have.


















Iam reading this right?, "can you run it" is saying i have over a gig of GPU power?.

_

to BCCOMP

The tress are blocky regardless of settings.

Thanks joey


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The video sub-system has 512MB of dedicated RAM. It runs at 500Mhz and the memory runs at 667Mhz triple-pumped.


----------

